# Arc Flash webinar



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I know this was posted a while ago, but I finally got a chance to sit down and watch/listen to the webinar, and it is quite informative. You can't beat the price. :thumbsup:

The biggest thing I got from the webinar is how little I know about the standards for properly doing live work and arc flashes. Do you guys know of any other free/inexpensive training on NFPA 70E and PPE requirements?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> IDo you guys know of any other free/inexpensive training on NFPA 70E and PPE requirements?


Beat on your employer till they step up and pay for training and gear like a good business should.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Beat on your employer till they step up and pay for training and gear like a good business should.


 Pretty much. If you're doing things that require you to assess flash hazard and select PPE then you are not a "qualified person" without training. Your employer is leaving themselves open to a world of legal liability.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Big John said:


> Pretty much. If you're doing things that require you to assess flash hazard and select PPE then you are not a "qualified person" without training. Your employer is leaving themselves open to a world of legal liability.


Yeah, that's all well and good, but we are a 2-man shop and its a family business and the old man is old school. Things have been a bit on the slow side since I got back from Cali, so the funds aren't really there right now. I don't do hot work now if I can help it, but lately I have been doing resi and light commercial so it hasn't really been an issue. I am comfy with safety (have an OSHA 30 hr card) but am just a bit weak when it comes to HRC and such. From what I can figure out, with the fr shirts, safety glasses, 1000v rated gloves and hearing protection we are good to HRC 1, but I just want to find some better training to get more comfortable with PPE selection and energized work permits and such.

Who are reputable people in New England to get training through? How about we start there so I can figure out the costs involved. I don't want to pay a bunch of money for training and end up with some clueless dude who just flips through power points somebody made for him, you know?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

http://brainfiller.com/

http://www.e-hazard.com/

These are 2 of the best, know them very well.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Zog said:


> http://brainfiller.com/
> 
> http://www.e-hazard.com/
> 
> These are 2 of the best, know them very well.


I will check them out, thanks Zog!

After perusing their websites, it doesn't look like they hit New England. Any opinions on AVO Training Institute? They have an NFPA 70e 2-day class the end of July that might be exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> I will check them out, thanks Zog!
> 
> After perusing their websites, it doesn't look like they hit New England. Any opinions on AVO Training Institute? They have an NFPA 70e 2-day class the end of July that might be exactly what I am looking for.


AVO is better than most but can get a little sales pitchy.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Jim Phillips (brainfiller) is real good; I attended his Power Systems Engineering Course a couple years ago.

If just looking for some advice or answers to specific questions check out http://arcflashforum.brainfiller.com/


----------

